# Who rides a TB in a wintec?



## horsea (Dec 28, 2009)

I know some people don't like Wintecs but I love them! I use one on my Anglo-Arab and he is possibly the worst horse to fit in the world! He has really high withers, too, and the Wintec works awesome with them! Plus, if it gets dirty, you can just hose it down outside!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I have a wintec dressage pro for my TB. Fits him very nicely. For an AP saddle, I ended up going with a Thorowgood only because I didn't feel well balanced in a the AP models. I agree that having adjustability is very important with TB's. Those shoulder do fill out very quickly once training resumes.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

MyBoyPuck said:


> I have a wintec dressage pro for my TB. Fits him very nicely. For an AP saddle, I ended up going with a Thorowgood only because I didn't feel well balanced in a the AP models. I agree that having adjustability is very important with TB's. Those shoulder do fill out very quickly once training resumes.


Huh, I'll have to check out the Thorowgoods too! What model did you end up with? I am looking for an AP for her, HIGHLY doubt we'll do any jumping, just intro/training dressage (but I don't want to be stuck in a dressage saddle, ya know?).... she's 17 and has been a broodmare for the past 6 years before she was given to me. I honestly have no idea when the last time she was ridden! So, yeah, the adjustability is important as she puts on muscle


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

horsea said:


> I know some people don't like Wintecs but I love them! I use one on my Anglo-Arab and he is possibly the worst horse to fit in the world! He has really high withers, too, and the Wintec works awesome with them! Plus, if it gets dirty, you can just hose it down outside!


Good to know, I have a feeling she's going to be a challenge at first before she develops a topline. I had a wintec, but sold it when I got my pessoa (back when I only had 1 horse:wink. Big mistake... now I don't sell anything!:lol:


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Thorowgood makes a model specifically for high withered horses. It is extremely narrow, so it can pinch if your horse gets too big in the shoulders. I think it now comes with adjustable gullets which will solve that problem. You can find Thorowgoods at Dover Saddlery under closeouts for $399 on a regular basis.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

That sounds awesome. There is a Dover 10 minutes from my house, I'll have to go get one on a trial when the weather gets better 

Thanks for the reccommendations!


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I ride my TB in this saddle Wintec Close Contact Saddle Package - Statelinetack.com

I love it, not sure that he would be considered high withered but they are there and I have experienced no issues with it.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

My Beau - becareful.

I only say that because, take my TB as an example. He has high withers, and pockets behind his shoulders, a weak topline and his back archs.

He has narrow withers, but a broad back. He has an arch as well.



















The Wintec 500 was NOT a good fit for him. The tree of the Wintec 500 All Purpose and the Dressage saddle is too strait. So when I put it on Nelson, it lay on Nelsons shoulders, and the back of the saddle made contact, but not the middle - there were pockets where I could slide my hand between the saddle and his back.

It bridged on him. 

So be aware of that. I have not seen the Wintec Close Contact - but I have been told that the tree of that saddle is the same as the tree on the Collegiate CC models. I've been using a Collegiate Diploma and the tree shape on that saddle works will with Nelson's back shape.

Alot of the weight bearing of the saddle, also ended up on his shoulders.










And due to that, I had a very difficult time building up those pockets.

So just be aware. I dislike the Wintec 500 A/P and Dressage model - I find they do not work well with TB back shapes for the majority.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

My schoolmaster Bishop's withers are quite high, I dont ride him in a Wintec, I dont even know what type of saddle I have, lets just say its a GP haha, but my friend Jess - Lee rides and jumps him in one


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks MIEventer, I'll be on the look out for that. I plan on trying a bunch of saddles on her to make sure she's comfortable. Just don't want to throw the wintecs out right away because of the price and gullet system.


----------



## welshies rule (Feb 7, 2010)

I rode a friends TB all last winter in a wintec 500 and she was fine, only thing Id suggest is that if you are not confident in fitting the saddle yourself maybe you could have the saddler come out to fit the saddle? personally I love them


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

My friend uses one on her TB. I couldn't tell you if it actually fits perfectly but she seems to like it. I think I like the thorowgoods though, they have more places you can adjust the saddle it, which is good if your horse is shapely.


----------

